# Digic 6



## expatinasia (Mar 21, 2013)

So what is this new Digic all about? Why did Canon opt to put it in the SX280 HS and SX270 HS but not the 100D and 700D?

Do we have any solid info yet on how it compares to the Digic 5+?


----------



## steliosk (Mar 21, 2013)

700D is out

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-700d-rebel-t5i

can please somebody tell me whats the major difference from 650D ?

oh yes! creative filters on LIVE shooting.. WOW i'm blown away!!! i think i run into a toy company and not some serious one canon used to be.


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 21, 2013)

steliosk said:


> 700D is out
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-700d-rebel-t5i
> 
> ...


Can't you see the major difference is one called 650D, the other is called 700D. 
But based on the specs, it should be called 651D


----------



## baervan (Mar 21, 2013)

simonxu11 said:


> steliosk said:
> 
> 
> > 700D is out
> ...



+1


lol


----------



## Alexiz (Mar 21, 2013)

expatinasia said:


> Why did Canon opt to put it in the SX280 HS and SX270 HS but not the 100D and 700D?


 Well, please correct me if I am wrong, but Digic 5 seems to have been also introduced first with the PowerShot line. Then it made its way into the DSLR line. Just appears to be the Canon way of testing and doing things. So Digic 6 will most likely reemerge in 70D in a month or so...


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I'm wondering what the specs are on the new chip too... I've done a decent search via Google but nothing substancial has turned up.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 21, 2013)

RGomezPhotos said:


> Yes, I'm wondering what the specs are on the new chip too... I've done a decent search via Google but nothing substancial has turned up.



Precisely. You would think that if they are launching a new Digic then there would be a bit more info about it, especially if they plan to move the new Digic up the pipeline to higher end models.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice article in wikipedia... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIGIC

but absolutely no info on the Digic6 other than it exists....

The 1920 video at 60hz on the powershot 280 would imply a jump of at least 2 times over the digic 5....


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 21, 2013)

Interesting article. Thanks Don.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DIGIC

So if Wikipedia is right and the Digic 5 is


> 6 times faster than the DIGIC 4 processor and efficiently manages the increase in scene information and simultaneously reduces the appearance of image noise by up to 75%. According to Canon DIGIC 5 analyses four times more image information to create each pixel, recording more detail and colour from a scene than ever before.



and the Digic5+ is


> said to be 17x the performance of the Digic 4



Makes you wonder why Canon are being so tight lipped about the new Digic 6.

Exciting times for sure. Looking forward to the 7D Mark II announcement, whenever that happens....


----------



## Vikingbob (Apr 12, 2013)

Just found this interesting video on the net iro Digic 6:

Canon DIGIC 6 Image Processor

Seems like lots of video improvements...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2013)

Canon used a different or a limited version of the Digic 5 processors for P&S cameras, so a Digic 6+ may be coming for DSLR's but is likely not ready.

As noted, there is no information about the microprocessor technology inside the custom chip. Canon doesn't supply it, eventually someone figures it out, but its not published by Canon. 

They use ARM Processors, but that covers a huge range of possibilities. I've seen it claimed that they used Apple Designed ARM Processors made by TI in Digic 5. ARM Processors continue to get more powerful, so its a tradeoff between power usage and performance. Canon uses more than one digic in their high end cameras, so a big jump in processor power might let them use just one and avoid using more power. The 1D X uses two Digic 5+ and a Digic 4 for autofocus, for example. If one could do it, it might save power or break even..
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2012/digic_processors.shtml

Expect the Digic 6+ to be used in high end DSLR's probably for 4K video as well as much more sophisticated in-camera processing.


----------



## Hannes (Apr 13, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 1D X uses two Digic 5+ and a Digic 4 for autofocus, for example. If one could do it, it might save power or break even..



Don't forget that the newer smaller manufacturing processes also make the processor much more energy efficient per transistor so even if it doesn't increase the computing power over the above combo it will probably decrease energy consumption. Imagine having a 1DX with a smaller battery and make the grip optional. Then we'll just call it 3D and be done


----------



## mkabi (Apr 13, 2013)

Wouldn't it be ultra super cool [please note my sarcasm when I say this] if the 7D Mk II came with dual digic 7 processors.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2013)

Hannes said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > The 1D X uses two Digic 5+ and a Digic 4 for autofocus, for example. If one could do it, it might save power or break even..
> ...


Except that the new smaller processes were supposedly in the Digic 5. I think its more about video improvements.


----------

